# Pregnant Malt in San Bernadino shelter



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

www.PetHarbor.com pet:SBCT.A443078











This DOG - ID#A443078

I am a female, cream Maltese.

The shelter staff think I am about 3 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Mar 14, 2013.

This information is less than 1 hour old.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

UGH I wish I could take her! I've got Rory coming... what a babydoll.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

She's been cross-posted and is being discussed on the AMAR Facebook page. Fingers crossed that she gets rescued by AMAR or another good rescue. https://www.facebook.com/americanmalteseassociationrescue?fref=ts


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying for a loving rescue to step up fast!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

keeping fingers and paws crossed that AMAR can save this little girl.. breaks my heart


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

AMA Rescue is the third rescue on the list committed to getting her. So most likely one of the others will get her, but if not we will. She is being released tomorrow.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank goodness. I loved her demeanor on the video. She seemed so sweet and eager. She reminded me of the way Lucy acted when we first met her at the shelter.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So thankful for devoted rescue groups! God bless you!


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sounds like she will be well taken care of. They said she is probably not pregnant but was taken from her pups.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope she finds her forever home!!!! What a beautiful little girl she is!!! Thanks for posting about rescue babies!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bless you, Edie, Bronwyne, Deb, Judy, and all the other angels out there! I'm so relieved this precious girl is safe.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Thank Goodness!!!!!!*
*You are so to be admired> What you do is Fantastic.*
*Bless you all. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

she is beautiful!!


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

What cruelty to wrench a mother from her pups...


----------

